

Internet Explorer 8 Optimized For Amazon.com - asnyder
http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html?docId=1000495761

======
asnyder
Wow, I wonder what Microsoft did to get this sort of promotion. I never
would've thought that Amazon would promote a particular browser, especially
IE8.

~~~
kgermino
I'm not sure that this is a promo for IE8 so much as a promo for Amazon's IE8
toolbar. Especially if when you saw this page you were running IE8.

~~~
asnyder
Nope, I was in Chrome on Amazon.com and there was a big banner to the right on
the home suggesting I download IE8 optimized for amazon.com.

You can probably still see the same ad. Do you see any alternative pages with
toolbars for Firefox, or Chrome?

------
redraga
Do people actually switch to a browser than "enhances" the surfing experience
on just one site?

